# Yellow leaves, brown spots, and budding early



## VerryPerry (Feb 24, 2019)

Hey everyone! Im new here so forgive me if im not doing this correctly (lol). But my one of my newest plants is mot growing correctly and i am not sure why. It has not gained any height or leaves in about two weeks and is starting to get yellow and brown spots. Also the stems are turning purple.

Oh one more thing, it is already showing female nodes but I have the light cycle on 18/6... is this normal? This is my first indoor plant I have grown by myself, im used to just letting the sun do a lot of the work haha

Any help is much appreciated!

Please Help!!

Thanks


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2019)

Normally I would be looking at these on my computer but anyways, they are starving to put it bluntly.  They were probably doing great but now they need a bigger pot and a more balanced diet


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2019)

Are they autos?


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the reply nick.

So this whole plant was kind of a hit or miss and I wasn't really expecting it to survive... It started off with another small cannabis plant in a small hydroponic system that is for tomatoes and didn't have nutrients for about 3 months (crazy I know). I don't know how it even grew.

 But I found it in there wanted to try to get it to grow to its full potential as I knew it had no way to do that in the tiny hydroponic system. So I took it out of there and put it in a pot with some soil and gave it some plant food. I don't know the NPK of the food I gaveit but I figured it was better than nothing.

Do you think I could save it and get some small yield off it? Even if it is just a quarter ounce lol,  it smore of an expirement to try and save it.

Also do you have any nutrient/soil recommendations for me?


Thanks so much!


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 24, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Are they autos?



I answered this above but dont know if i was supposed to quote your reply or not lol. Thanks Nick


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

Nick, I don't think he knows what an auto is.   I've read his posts and I don't see where he states auto or photo.  I would say the same thing as you, transplant and a proper container.  It looks hungerfied to me too

Perry, am I right to assume that the pet water bowl container doesn't have any holes drilled in the bottom for drainage?  See how the bottom leaves are being consumed, depleting the plant's stored food in the leaves.  What brand soil is that you are using?  Were the roots white and vibrant, or brown or black when she came out of the hydro?  And the plant food is something like Miracle Grow or Schultz?  Do you have a hydro store near you and some money in your pocket?  I bet you can get a bag of Fox Farms Ocean Forest (15 bucks) and a two gal. plastic grow bag ( 1 dollar) or a fabric grow bag (3-4 dollars at the most) and transplant up to a larger container every 20-30 day with fresh soil.  That's $20 at the most and in two weeks and she'll bounce back with proper watering and good light.  Probably your cheapest fix and organic to boot.  Next option would be auto ph adjusted bottled nutrients, like Advance Nutrients Perfect PH.  You just mix in the nutes in low ppm water, if you have it, stir and you get perfect ph every time.  Next option would be buying a ph meter, ppm meter, and bottled nutrients, ph up and ph down to adjust the ph

Plants from seed for the most part show sex around 30 days (maturity), clones, on the other hand, are already sexually mature, so yes it is normal to have a calyx and pistils (two white hairs) at the upper nodes.

Yes, your plants are saveable and worth saving.  Good luck!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Are they autos?


Not if like the posted stated was growing for over 3 months already in hydro


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2019)

I couldn't really see the pictures on my phone.  I was just looking at plants in a way too small pot that were eating themselves. Oh, I was also kind of toasted!


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 25, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Nick, I don't think he knows what an auto is.   I've read his posts and I don't see where he states auto or photo.  I would say the same thing as you, transplant and a proper container.  It looks hungerfied to me too
> 
> Perry, am I right to assume that the pet water bowl container doesn't have any holes drilled in the bottom for drainage?  See how the bottom leaves are being consumed, depleting the plant's stored food in the leaves.  What brand soil is that you are using?  Were the roots white and vibrant, or brown or black when she came out of the hydro?  And the plant food is something like Miracle Grow or Schultz?  Do you have a hydro store near you and some money in your pocket?  I bet you can get a bag of Fox Farms Ocean Forest (15 bucks) and a two gal. plastic grow bag ( 1 dollar) or a fabric grow bag (3-4 dollars at the most) and transplant up to a larger container every 20-30 day with fresh soil.  That's $20 at the most and in two weeks and she'll bounce back with proper watering and good light.  Probably your cheapest fix and organic to boot.  Next option would be auto ph adjusted bottled nutrients, like Advance Nutrients Perfect PH.  You just mix in the nutes in low ppm water, if you have it, stir and you get perfect ph every time.  Next option would be buying a ph meter, ppm meter, and bottled nutrients, ph up and ph down to adjust the ph
> 
> ...



thanks for the help! First off that pot is designed for growing flowers so yes there is drainage. 
Second, the roots were very healthy lookin! 

And the food was most likely something along those lines. Cant be too sure what kind as it has been sitting around for a while. I just figured it was better than nothing. 

The soil was just some cheap stuff i got from the grocery store in a quick effort to get it into some soil with a little more nutrients than that little hydro setup lol. 

I actually have a fabric grow bag that ill put it into today with some new nutrient rich soil. Also instead of changing the soil in 20-30 days would adding more nutes be just as effective? (in ur opinion which makes for a better yield)


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

That's no excuse, Nick, you're always toasted!  lol  Truthfully I was nodding in and out on the Klonopin.

I didn't even think about that stiggy.  90 days if it was an auto it would be done.  I guess he did say that!  durp!


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 25, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> That's no excuse, Nick, you're always toasted!  lol  Truthfully I was nodding in and out on the Klonopin.
> 
> I didn't even think about that stiggy.  90 days if it was an auto it would be done.  I guess he did say that!  durp!



LOL 

Thanks for the help Capt. Just ordered some of that soil online and itll be here in a couple days. Got some of the correct nutrients as well. You ever used the brand grobasics?


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

Perry is that the hydro tomato grower?  It looks like you would screw on a two-liter bottle like an animal waterer.  I am legally blind and half Ricky retard-o, lol. so there is that.  lol.

You really aren't changing the soil you are just transplanting up with fresh soil.  Your basic grow would take it from a solo party cup to a gal, then 3 gals then a 5 or more to finish it.  If'in I was you I'd do my first suggestion, your weed will taste so much better and it is cheaper.  But you can't just stick it in cruddy soil, and cheap universal plant food is unbelievably high NPK.  I do not recommend using it but if I was on a desert island and had to use it, I'd mix it at about a 1/8th strength, but you'd still have the PH problem, you'd develop lockout and the plant will die quickly.  Better to use FFOF and do water only FTW.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice!  You have done well grasshopper!  You'll see a really sweet turnaround


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

Now that soil is considered a hot soil, do not add nutes to it for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 25, 2019)

Gonna be fun to get that one out of the horseshoe pot.  I transplanted several the other day from a dixie cup to a 3 gal grow bucket (its what I use) I noticed that in 10 days time those rascally little girls have 10 inches of roots hanging outta those pots. No joke in 10 days!  The most important thing when transplanting is not to shock the plant by damaging the roots.  I suggest you up pot one last time and based on the age of the plant I suggest a minimum of a 5 gallon pot.  A 7 would be better yet.  After they recover I would start a supplemental regimen right away.


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 25, 2019)

Sabby, The soil will arrvine in a week... The nutrients will arrive in 2 days... Since i dont want to wait to transplant im going to use the Organic Potting Mix i have on hand and do that today. Ill keep you guys updated on the plant if youd like?


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 25, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Gonna be fun to get that one out of the horseshoe pot.  I transplanted several the other day from a dixie cup to a 3 gal grow bucket (its what I use) I noticed that in 10 days time those rascally little girls have 10 inches of roots hanging outta those pots. No joke in 10 days!  The most important thing when transplanting is not to shock the plant by damaging the roots.  I suggest you up pot one last time and based on the age of the plant I suggest a minimum of a 5 gallon pot.  A 7 would be better yet.  After they recover I would start a supplemental regimen right away.



Its going into a what looks like a 4 gallon grow bag in about 20 minutes. Its got roots hanging out of the horseshoe pot drainage lol. Ill keep you updated on the outcome


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

get some new seeds and start over


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi Perry, welcome to MP. You have had some good help already. I just want to add that as you may know cannabis is an expensive plant to grow. It is a high energy plant and you need a good soil that is made for pot. FFOF is fine. You need good lights good ventilation and lots of love.  Go read the stickies that the forum has, lots of good info here, but we will help you too.  If you want to go organic, it is a lot easier as you don't have to ph. just a thought.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

a lil dry humor


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 25, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Perry, welcome to MP. You have had some good help already. I just want to add that as you may know cannabis is an expensive plant to grow. It is a high energy plant and you need a good soil that is made for pot. FFOF is fine. You need good lights good ventilation and lots of love.  Go read the stickies that the forum has, lots of good info here, but we will help you too.  If you want to go organic, it is a lot easier as you don't have to ph. just a thought.



Of Course!! Thanks


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 25, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> get some new seeds and start over



I cant just simply let this one die!! 

I will be starting new ones in a different area being set up for growing soon tho lol. I just want to see if i can get this one back to full health


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

You can do it!  And we'll be cheering you the whole way!


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 25, 2019)

Hows it looking to you guys?

Anyone know what those small bumps on the leaves are? Never seen those on any of my outdoor plants.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2019)

Those would be trichomes.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

That girl knows her stuff.  It is, it is... that's the good stuff!  high five boss!

You going to get some frost perry, she said it was so and it was!

now remember it was Nick that got you flying straight, now you owe him a bud or two.  lol.

A plant in flower will stretch twice it's size, so it will at the least double.  If everything goes well you should get about two oz's of choice and some larff, for baking or blasting, death cookies for the win.  Or ruffy cookies is what some people call them


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 26, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> That girl knows her stuff.  It is, it is... that's the good stuff!  high five boss!
> 
> You going to get some frost perry, she said it was so and it was!
> 
> ...



Credit goes where credit is due!  lol


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 26, 2019)

lol


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 26, 2019)

So when do you guys thing I should change the light cycle to 12/12? It has been on 18/6 for almost 3 weeks...
Im not sure what to do about all that with this plant since of that whole 3months in the hydro system with no nutrients ordeal..

_EDIT_: the thing about it that makes me so confused on when to change the lights is that the plant is around 4 months old but Is only about 10-12 inches tall.   My buddy grew the same kind from the same seeds indoors and at 4 months old his was about 3 feet tall lol.

I understand this one has not grown as much due to lack of nutrients and growing in such a small enviorment before. But should I give it more time on 18/6 to try to get it to grow bigger OR turn to 12/12 and let it just start to focus on flowering? 

(oh and his was grown in the same exact setup as mine is right now)

Any feedback is much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 27, 2019)

Yes yes and more yes...  It is stunted.  I don't think it is a runt, just needs some love.  personally, I would give it 2 - 3 weeks to get it on a roll, which you will see what i'm talking about.  New growth will shoot out of the old established grow with vigor. like a whole new plant.  For best flowering scenario, you want the plant to begin flowering in a growth spurt, firmly in veg with plenty of room for roots.  In the meantime get more seeds for your next round.


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 27, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Yes yes and more yes...  It is stunted.  I don't think it is a runt, just needs some love.  personally, I would give it 2 - 3 weeks to get it on a roll, which you will see what i'm talking about.  New growth will shoot out of the old established grow with vigor. like a whole new plant.  For best flowering scenario, you want the plant to begin flowering in a growth spurt, firmly in veg with plenty of room for roots.  In the meantime get more seeds for your next round.


 
i got some more 
i figured out the strain is Borderliner XTRM   (as is the one we have been talking about)

It looks like shes beginning to heal up a bit. The stalk is getting quite purple tho.. could this be anything OTHER than mag/cal deficiency?


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 27, 2019)

Here she is now today. You guys think shes nutrient deficient? Toxicity?
 I know that purple stems are usually cal/mag deficiency.
But the leaves look like they could uhavw nute burn, do they not?


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2019)

VP give that girl a tablespoon of epsom salts salts in your next watering .  Helps with calcium deficiencies and its just plain good for the plant.  Like Rose I'm thinkin' 2 weeks and flip


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 28, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> VP give that girl a tablespoon of epsom salts salts in your next watering .  Helps with calcium deficiencies and its just plain good for the plant.  Like Rose I'm thinkin' 2 weeks and flip



would any Grobasics nutes work? I got the kit of all three on Grobasics.co    

Should I use any of those instead of Epsom salt? or both maybe?


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2019)

After you add nutes to the water you need to ph it and check it is in the correct range. If it falls outside that range, it can affect the plants ability to absorb the nutes.


----------



## VerryPerry (Feb 28, 2019)

umbra said:


> After you add nutes to the water you need to ph it and check it is in the correct range. If it falls outside that range, it can affect the plants ability to absorb the nutes.



Do you have any recommendations for a ph meter?

               EDIT: I got one online but it seems very faulty


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2019)

You would have to ask someone who uses "nutes".  I am an organic farmer


----------



## VerryPerry (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to update you on how the plant is coming along! 
 SHES GREAT!! 
Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Awesome!


----------

